# Tomboy



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2011)

*Il microcosmo dei bambini visto con tenerezza e acume, senza facili semplificazioni* 



Laure, dieci anni, insieme ai genitori e alla sorella Jeanne si trasferisce durante le vacanze estive. La mamma è incinta del terzo figlio (un maschio) e il padre è impegnato al lavoro. La bambina approfitta della distrazione degli adulti per prendere una decisione: nel nuovo ambiente si farà credere un maschio. E' come Michael che farà le prime amicizie e, in particolare, attirerà l'attenzione di Lisa che finirà con l'innamorarsi del nuovo arrivato con il quale scambierà qualche bacio e momenti mano nella mano. Fino a quando potrà durare questa situazione? Céline Sciamma torna ad affrontare, dopo _Water Lilies_, le tematiche della scoperta della sessualità spostando però l'attenzione dalla fase adolescenziale a quella preadolescenziale. Trova in Zoé Héran l'interprete adatta per rappresentare, con la giusta dose di innocenza mista a un bisogno di esplorare, il cammino estivo di Laure. Sciamma osserva il microcosmo dei bambini con tenerezza e acume ma senza facili semplificazioni. Maschi e femmine in formazione non sono quegli esseri asessuati che gli adulti vorrebbero che fossero. Natura e società impongono le loro leggi e, in particolare la società, i loro modelli con cui confrontarsi e scontrarsi. Perché spesso sono più legati a stereotipi che a veri bisogni. Così Laure mentre decide di trasgredire facendosi passare per maschio finisce inconsciamente per aderire a quelle che ritiene debbano essere necessariamente le caratteristiche dell'altro sesso. Céline Sciamma, nel descrivere Laure, va oltre quella che avrebbe potuto costituire la gabbia episodica di un racconto di travestimento infantile e lascia lo spettatore con domande più ampie intorno alla definizione della sessualità propria di ogni individuo. In definitiva spetta a noi decidere se quell'estate sarà solo una parentesi nella vita della bambina oppure se ne segnerà il futuro.  ​

http://www.comingsoon.it/Film/Scheda/Video/?key=48641-6779
​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Ottobre 2011)

Suona simpatico


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

la bambina/bambino mi sembra veramente brava .
però in questi casi mi chiedo , data la sua giovane età, se questo ruolo possa crearle confusione.
non può certo avere la maturità per cogliere le sfumature di un discorso tanto delicato come l'identità sessuale


----------



## dottor manhattan (2 Ottobre 2011)

Ma hai visto il film?

E se la bambina rispondesse alle pulsioni di un'identità omosessuale? La trama racconta che la bimba mette in atto i suoi comportamenti contemporaneamente alla variazione del contesto sociale. Se prima sarebbe stato più complicato, ora, iniziare con una nuova identità, risulta possibile.
Fermo restando che, soprattutto in quel caso, i sentimenti contrastanti rendono quel discorso veramente delicato per quell'età, veri e propri conflitti e battaglie interiori.

"Céline Sciamma, nel descrivere Laure, va oltre quella che avrebbe potuto costituire la gabbia episodica di un racconto di travestimento infantile e lascia lo spettatore con domande più ampie"


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

non  ho visto (no è ancora uscito?)
ma ho letto tutto.come ho letto , mi pare in belgio , di una madre (e una nonna, zia?) che davano ad un adolescente maschio degli ormoni femminili che gli avrebbero impedito la crescita dei peli, dello sviluppo degli organi genitali e del cambio di voce.
questo perché lui minacciava il suicidio in quanto rifiutava la sua identità sessuale.
voglio dire che se fossi madre di un ragazzo /a infelice nel corpo che la natura erroneamente gli/le  avesse dato probabilmente farei la stessa cosa.


----------



## dottor manhattan (2 Ottobre 2011)

Quantomeno la famiglia non dovrebbe complicare quel processo.
Forse essere omosessuale oggi è meno complicato, pensa in passato quando individui omosessuali dovevano confrontarsi con una società e un contesto familiare ottusi.

Il caso che citi è esemplare, il trattamento con estrogeni anticipa, seppur solo a livello fisico, quel processo col quale prima o poi bisogna fare i conti.
Probabilmente, una volta accertatomi, agirei anch'io allo stesso modo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

più che di omosessualità qui si tratta proprio d'identità di genere , tratto permanente che si stabilisce nella prima infanzia.
perché poi , molti omosessuali tengono a rimanere uomini...è una faccenda complicatissima e talmente tanto sfumata da risultare poco comprensibile.
comunque è proprio su quel _accertatomi_ che rimango perplessa:quanto deve essere difficile sentirsi sicuri di procedere con una cura che in massima parte determinerà le differenze sessuali evidenti


----------



## dottor manhattan (3 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva;bt174 ha detto:
			
		

> perché poi , molti omosessuali tengono a rimanere uomini...è una faccenda complicatissima e talmente tanto sfumata da risultare poco comprensibile.


Questo è vero.

Forse dipende da quanto la "forza" di carattere di certi individui sia all'altezza ed abbia la determinazione necessaria per andare controcorrente.
Propendere per un "costume" o l'altro potrebbe essere solo un fatto di condizionamento sociale.

Spesso capitano casi di omosessuali che, in età adulta, fanno il grande passo completando la transizione fisica ed affermando che era il passo che avrebbero voluto sempre fare. In quel momento dichiarano un forte senso di liberazione e mostrano una grande sicurezza in un contesto sociale nel quale ora prendono il loro posto.


----------

